# The world of exhibiting



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

So, this is a way off at the mo, but eventually I'd like to get into one particular mouse colour and start exhibiting that.

What I'd ideally like to have, are champagne tans.

Now, I know this isn't the easiest of things to achieve due to the P? locus used to dilute chocolate to champagne, also lightening the tan, so it will give me a bit of a challenge to get a good champagne colour on top with a vibrant tan belly along with nice defined lines between the two.

So, anyone got any tips, tricks, or general advice?

Jake


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Good for you, exhibiting mice is the BEST hobby 

The P locus doesn't affect tan strength, dove tans can and do have superb bright tan. In the case of cham tans, it's the B locus that washes out the tan - but only slightly! On chocolate tans the whole mouse is bred to be dark and rich so you can breed more easily for good tan but cham tans need to be very pale on top and balancing the top and bottom colours is very hard. You probably would do well to include silver tans in your cham tan breeding programme; modern silver tans are dove tans selected for a pale top coat, rather than dove tans with the blue gene because blue really does dilute the tan. There are excellent silver tans about which are typey and big with a pale top colour and vibrant tan, so I would use those in your cham tans and exhibit both colours until you get where you want to be with your cham tans.


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Sarah.

Off to do some research :lol:


----------

